# Memory for Vizslas?



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Do Vizslas have a really good memory? 

Last night we were preparing Ruby's bedtime snack and accidentally gave her a full dinner portion. So, we stuck her food bowl in the fridge to save that portion for breakfast and gave her the snack in a different bowl. 

Fast forward to this morning and the first thing she does when she comes downstairs is run to the fridge and sit pretty, staring at it. Typically she sits by her food bowl and waits to be given breakfast. She definitely remembered that her food was in the fridge from last night. Perhaps she could have smelled it, but I don't think so. It's not a very fragrant kibble. 

Thoughts? I know Vizslas are smart, but I didn't think they had that good of a memory!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

My Bluetick Coonhound remembered a guy she hadn't seen in five years. I never used to let her lick my face, but this guy, a friend of my ex husband's, always let her lick his face... in fact, he encouraged it. Long story short, when she saw this guy again, she licked him all over his face. as if no time had passed at all! Five years.


----------



## ViralDonutz (Dec 11, 2013)

Even in people, smell is the sense linked most closely to memory. I'd imagine since dogs observe the world in scents a lot more than we do, they may have a memory that's better, in comparison to overall intelligence, than even humans.


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

When I tell Savannah to leave something alone on a walk, even if we don't use that route for over a week, she will always check the same spot to see if 'her' treasure is still there.


----------

